# diameter of seat tube?



## Looncey Legstrong (May 23, 2004)

I have a litespeed firenze. I'm changing my front derailleur... is 31.8 the right diameter for the clamp? that seems small but they don't offer it in a larger size?


----------



## BarryG (Jul 5, 2004)

Looncey Legstrong said:


> I have a litespeed firenze. I'm changing my front derailleur... is 31.8 the right diameter for the clamp? that seems small but they don't offer it in a larger size?


I think 31.8 is correct. You're probably using a 27.2 seatpost.

oops, update - see next post. 31.8 is NOT correct.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

BarryG said:


> I think 31.8 is correct. You're probably using a 27.2 seatpost.


According to the web site it takes a 31.6 seat post.

Measure it. Wrap a piece of string around it. Measure the string. Divide by 3.14. - TF


----------



## Looncey Legstrong (May 23, 2004)

thanks...

I measured it and divided by 3.14 and it comes out to 35. I searched a little more and found some front derailleurs with 34.9mm clamps... so those must be the ones. I appreciate it.

I remember 3.14 is pie. Never thought i'd ever use that for anything. I guess if I added all those other digits that come after 4 it'd probably be 34.9.


----------

